# Is what I think I have gold?



## Dereck91 (Nov 21, 2015)

Is this gold please reply


----------



## kjavanb123 (Nov 21, 2015)

Drop a ml of nitric acid, if it started to react, no gold. Welcome to the greatest forum on planet.


----------



## jonn (Nov 21, 2015)

Silver plated brass. The left side looks like you sanded off the silver. The black stuff is oxidized silver as well as the shiny gray looking coating. Base metal is brass.


----------



## Smack (Nov 22, 2015)

jonn said:


> Silver plated brass. The left side looks like you sanded off the silver. The black stuff is oxidized silver as well as the shiny gray looking coating. Base metal is brass.



Sounds like a spot on assessment from Jonn.


----------



## Dereck91 (Nov 22, 2015)

It come out of very old electrical equipment I have more photos


----------



## Dereck91 (Nov 22, 2015)

See anything gold plated here


----------



## Dereck91 (Nov 22, 2015)

Anything at all gold or at least plated?


----------



## galenrog (Nov 22, 2015)

All I see in your images is brass and copper. Be aware that many relay contacts can be silver alloys. 

Just an aside, but why do you think you may have gold here?


----------



## pimpneightez (Nov 22, 2015)

No gold but I believe you have a couple silver contact points. They are attached to each end of the copper bars. You can get them off the copper bar my heating it with a torch. Take care some contain cadmium which can give of noxx fumes.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 22, 2015)

pimpneightez said:


> No gold but I believe you have a couple silver contact points. They are attached to each end of the copper bars. You can get them off the copper bar my heating it with a torch. Take care some contain cadmium which can give of noxx fumes.



Cadmium does not give off noxx fumes. But it is dangerous to try to melt them. The cadmium burns off and look like spider webs. Do not breath this it is very dangerous.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 22, 2015)

pimpneightez said:


> Take care some contain cadmium which can give of noxx fumes.


Some do contain cadmium, either in the silver alloy or in the solder / braze used to attach the points, but there are no NOx fumes, they're cadmium fumes. If you see anything that looks like reddish / brownish spider webs coming off when heated, STOP immediately.

Dave


----------



## jonn (Nov 22, 2015)

You have 12 silver contacts, 4 under each of the spring latch in the center of the picture. Push down on the tab and slide the round black catch off the contact coil. There will be 2 contact points in your hand and 2 left on the device. Flip the body over and remove the screws to release the other contacts. You may have a black resin coating the screws, pick it out and remove screws.


----------

